# Board Coverz?



## Milk Man (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, I have the burton seven and i HATE the design on the front...So i ordered a "board coverZ" for 60 bucks...

Been about 2 weeks and still havent got it.. Anyone Have opinion on the cover or had a bad experience


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

I would have just got a different board haha. i've heard mixed things about that board coverz company. good luck


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Total waste of $60. It's not going to make the board ride better, it's not going to make you ride better, and at the end of the day, nobody gives a shit what your board looks like.


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

there are a bunch of companies making things like this now - they keep emailing me, and I keep wondering if there's actually a market for them?

... so I guess there is?

stickers are free, so i'd rather put some of those on my board if the graphics are not to my liking. or just not worry.


----------



## Milk Man (Nov 23, 2008)

yes i understand that at the end of the day it doesn't matter...But for some reason when i would look down i wouldnt be happy..So for 60 bucks i shall be happy with new color on my board =] if it ever [email protected]#[email protected]#


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

I bet you coulda got a custom decal for it for cheaper


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

IMHO your doing something wrong if your topsheet is not covered in snow and ice anyways lol..


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

For $60 you could have bought a nicer board with better graphics.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

i got a banana when they first came out and couldnt stand looking at all that yellow so i took some primer and paint to it and ended up with ......


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

wow is that so easy to repaint a board?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah it is and if you spray some in your bindings when your painting, you wont have to worry about your screws coming loose by themselves ever again.


----------

